# Shingle an out of square roof?



## Lupus71 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wy guys, I'm almost done with my shop but ran into a problem. My building is out of square I think by about 3" ( not %100 sure) and I'm wondering how to put shingles down on it. This will be the first time since I was 18 that I messed with a roof also!


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Sorry Lup, you have to take it all apart and start all over.:laughing: Measure the inside diagonal corners and you will see how far out of square it is. Make sure both your measurments are taken to the same points in each of the corners. Half of the difference in your two measurements is how much out of square the building is. Don't worry about it when you go to shingle. Go ahead and shingle it like normal. You may end up with a very slight taper somewhere, but it would not be very noticable, especially if you use something like timberline shingles that don't have tabs that line up. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Lupus71 (Sep 16, 2012)

Man, that would be my luck! I'll get some measurements tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Out of square in what way? Like a parallelogram, or is one rake shorter than the other, but square to the eaves?


----------



## ocd carpenter (Dec 30, 2012)

If it's not more than an inch or two then it would probably look fine to shingle it normally. If it's really out of square this is what I do so that all the gutters line up; chalk a line up the center of the roof from top to bottom, square with the fascia board, then shingle straight up that line. Once your shingles are set to that line than you can continue to each side.


----------



## Lupus71 (Sep 16, 2012)

I think it was out of square at the foundation as in the block piers. Guess it got worse the higher I went?ill have to check tomorrow


----------



## Lupus71 (Sep 16, 2012)

2" out. Measured across the floor


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Lupus71 said:


> 2" out. Measured across the floor


Lup,
I wouldn't worry about it. You'll be fine.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

How come it wasen't corrected in the framing???? Just wondered. You need a new 4 foot masons level and framing square, my friend.


----------



## Lupus71 (Sep 16, 2012)

Dont have the right tools and no help. I was trying to do 6 8 10 by myself on the string. Thought I had it right. Basically built the whole thing by myself


----------

